# Vending machine (forum game)



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Post something that goes in the mystic vending machine/recycler, and another user will post what is supposed to come out as a result, then that user puts something else in, ETC.

I'll start. Being OP and all


In goes a Thermometer

...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2017)

Out comes nuclear waste

In goes a gameboy


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 12, 2017)

Outcomes a ds

In goes a temper


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 12, 2017)

Out comes a gamefaqs member

in goes 1.00$


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2017)

out comes a small loan of a million dollars

in goes a broken screen


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Out comes a repaired one

In goes Modern Disney Channel


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

out comes ABC

in goes a Switch


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Out goes the system's specs and vulnerabilities 

In goes Paul Dianno


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Out goes the system's specs and vulnerabilities
> 
> In goes Paul Dianno


out goes despacitto

in goes a dishwasher


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Out comes a dryer

In goes a Sega Game Gear


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Out comes a dryer
> 
> In goes a Sega Game Gear


out comes a dreamcast

in goes a dreamcast


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A broken Dreamcast comes out.

A hot dog goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A broken Dreamcast comes out.
> 
> A hot dog goes in.


a cheeseburger comes out

a poutine goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A poutine goes in.
A fart comes out.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 12, 2017)

poop


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Out comes edgy memes

in goes EA's Executives


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Out comes edgy memes
> 
> in goes EA's Executives



Out goes Half-Life 3

In goes microsoft edge


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Out goes Windows 11

In goes abusive Reddit admins


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

An angry 4chan shitposter comes out.
A magic school bus goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> An angry 4chan shitposter comes out.
> A magic school bus goes in.


Hogwarts comes out

A fart goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

Poutine comes back out.
A pineapple goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Poutine comes back out.
> A pineapple goes in.


A pineapple full of shit comes out

An onion ring goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

An angry Burger King employee yelling, "Pay for that onion ring!" comes out.
A @Seriel  goes in.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2017)

A @Lia comes out.

A coffee goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A @Lia comes out.
> 
> A coffee goes in.


A coffee crisp goes out
An excited kid at a market who cries and yell for cookies comes in


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2017)

An entitled gbatemp member comes out.
Your mom goes in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

And she doesn't come back out.
A rescue dog goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> An entitled gbatemp member comes out.
> Your mom goes in.


Your sister comes out
@VinsCool goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Muscleman from Regular show comes out

Vodka goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Muscleman from Regular show comes out
> 
> Vodka goes in


Rhum comes out

Voldemort goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

And so does his nose until a unicorn comes out.
A series spanning seven books goes in.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2017)

Your mom comes back.
Your dad goes in.

Edit dammit.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A prostitute comes out.
Your very angry mother threatening divorce with a baseball bat goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A bloody mess of guts and bones comes out

Gilda Radner goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

Sandra Bernhard, Rosie O'Donnell, and Rosanne Barr come out. Who knew ?
Not a single man went in (barring Tom Arnold.)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A prostitute comes out.
> Your very angry mother threatening divorce with a baseball bat goes in.


Negan comes out


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A Rick came out, but it was Rick Harrison, and he was looking for a pawn shop.
A Cheese Doodle goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A Rick came out, but it was Rick Harrison, and he was looking for a pawn shop.
> A Cheese Doodle goes in.


A cheese burger comes out

A walmart comes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A lawsuit about minimum wage and rotting produce comes out.
A Frisbee goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A lawsuit about minimum wage and rotting produce comes out.
> A Frisbee goes in.


An excited husky comes out

An excited husmy goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A tweet about "my bad, typo" comes out.
A bag of popcorn goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A tweet about "my bad, typo" comes out.
> A bag of popcorn goes in.


A angry man who wanted ruffles comes out

A microwave comes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

...but can't fit inside another microwave, so it doesn't go in all the way.
A Hadouken goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

An ice orb comes out.

A moonshiner guy goes in.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2017)

Grrr.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A woof comes out.
A Q-tip goes in.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2017)

A q-tip full of ear wax comes out.
A tampon goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A random piece of underwear comes out

A ZX spectrum48k goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

You don't want to know what comes out, but you could probably guess....It's stuff. Stuff comes out.
A hole goes in.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Dirt comes out

Spam goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Twitter memes such as the OK and red 100 emojis come out

A Pearl goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

A crystal comes out

Anime goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A weeb comes out






A Fallout 4 GOTY edition goes in.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

I come out    Edit: I like Fallout 4 thats why

@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N  goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Pepsiman comes out

A Sega Nomad goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

A Sega Master System comes out

 A  emoji goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

...But gets bad ratings as a movie and people walk out of the theater.
Jerry Seinfeld goes in.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> ...But gets bad ratings as a movie and people walk out of the theater.


Wut

Serry Jeinfeld comes out
The Emoji Movie goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Critical failure comes out

Aurora Wright goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Luma3DS comes out

@Megadriver94  goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A Scorpion 16(Taiwanese Genesis clone) comes out

Lyric from Sonic Boom goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A Scorpion 16(Taiwanese Genesis clone) comes out
> 
> Lyric from Sonic Boom goes in


Sonic 1 comes out

Windows 10 goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A bricked and shot circuit board comes out

Roxas goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A bricked and shot circuit board comes out
> 
> Roxas goes in


Rocks come out

The number 5678998765433456 goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A Luma3DS B9s error comes out

SaltFW goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

CakesFW comes out

A Gamecube goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A region-free Gamecube with Qoob Pro chip modded in comes out

An Atari Lynx model 2 goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

An atari lynx model 1 comes out

An atari jaguar goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A mess of metal and plastic comes out

A Teapot goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A mess of metal and plastic comes out
> 
> A Teapot goes in


British Tea comes out

Three Mobile goes in


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 12, 2017)

chip from beauty and the beast come out

in goes my GameCube controller


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> chip from beauty and the beast come out
> 
> in goes my GameCube controller


Out comes a Un-Official GC Controller

My Design Technology book goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A degree from Arizona State University comes out.
An Ash Ketchum goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Legendary trainer Red comes out 

A black monolith from the Andromeda galaxy goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

Two and half movies about Dead Space come out by different studios and you'll never see the animated sequel finale.
A snek meme blog goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A /s4s/ meme comes out

Luma 7.05 goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

A bunch of people asking if they're bricked come out.
A bunch of bags go in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

A bunch of literal bricks come out

Sonic 3D blast goes in


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2017)

Out goes lost luggage
In goes Will Smith


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Out goes Jaden Smith

In goes a PSPGO


----------



## SANIC (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Out goes Jaden Smith
> 
> In goes a PSPGO


Out comes shitty exclusives 
In goes a 3DS


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2017)

Out comes noobs who can't read 3ds.guide and question everything it says
In goes the failing US education system


----------



## SANIC (Aug 12, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Out goes Jaden Smith
> 
> In goes a PSPGO


Out comes shitty exclusives 
In goes a 3DS
Double post


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

blujay said:


> Out comes noobs who can't read 3ds.guide and question everything it says
> In goes the failing US education system


Out goes vile profiteering public University professors

In goes MSNBC


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

NBC comes out, but it has Multiple Sclerosis.
Bleach goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2017)

Anime comes out

A DVD of Freddy Got Fingered goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

Five Nights At Freddie's Got Fingered comes out and Gold Freddy doesn't want to talk about it.
A couch goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A cchair comes out

A cluster of chicken eggs go in


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

wait what happened now

also

boneless chicken comes out
my hopes and dreams go in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A booster pack of the not-trading card game Pokemon cards come out. 
Heavily used kitty litter goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Garbage comes out 
Gateway cartridge goes in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A thread about free CFW comes out.
A bottle of $7.00 wine goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

$7.00 of cash comes out

A baseball signed by Lou Gehrig goes in


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Lou Gehrig himself comes out
A toilet bowl cleaner goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A really hard to scrub lime stain comes out.
A guy with a bar goes in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

A guy without a bar comes out
An anus pounder goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A bunch of X-rated stuff happens and R-rated stuff comes out.
An eight-ball goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A mentally prepared and well-trained Clairvoyant comes out

Jack's spicy chicken sandwich goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A spicy  comes out.
An outie bellybutton goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A spicy  comes out.
> An outie bellybutton goes in.


Puss comes out

A blackhead goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A cannibal dish comes out
Renamon goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A cannibal dish comes out
> Renamon goes in


Furries comes out
@VinsCool goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

Vinstage comes out.
Margen67 goes in.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2017)

And a weird ass looking human comes out.
Herbal tea goes in.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H1B1Esquire said:


> Vinstage comes out.


It's a trap!!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

Catnip comes out.
A Pokemon GO level 40 badge goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A crashed Pokemon GO Server comes out

Danish Vodka goes in


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Aug 13, 2017)

Russians come out

Shadow the edgehog goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Uzi's come out 

A full KFC bucket goes in


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 13, 2017)

Ninja stars of death come out

Richard Simmons with no shirt goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 13, 2017)

Richard Simmons' lost shirt comes out

DropBox goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Richard Simmons' lost shirt comes out
> 
> DropBox goes in


A dropped box comes out

A shooting star goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A Geode comes out

A glove goes in


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 13, 2017)

A baby calf comes out

Train goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Cargo crates come out 

A shard of Smoky Quartz goes in


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Regular quartz comes out.

A 120-year-old woman goes in...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A bunch of old bones comes out

An LP of MJ's Off the Wall goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A fat dude in a little coat comes out. No fedora.
Gently used tissues go in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

New Kleenexes come out

Visa Credit card goes in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A guy from Nigeria comes out, telling you that you need to provide date of birth and a social security number to continue the transaction.
A stale bagel goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A vanllla-flavored donut comes out
Elon Musk goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

...But he comes back out when Trump makes the wrong choice regarding the Paris Agreement.
A gender neutral ghostbuster goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A turner syndrome person comes out

A coin goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

And gets stuck because someone jammed a nickel in the coin slot when they needed a quarter.
The soundtrack for Jet Set Radio Future goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A picture of the Twin Towers come out
A bunch of PSP UMDs go in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

Chunks of brightly colored plastic come back out.
A Digi-Yugi-Mon goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A mess of digital code comes out

A Cheesburger from In-n-out goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A dude from Hamburg comes out proclaiming, "The cheeseburger is a lie!! There are only hamburgers and hamburgers with cheese!"
A soggy Dorito goes in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Dank memes come out.

A vending machine goes in...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Dank memes come out.
> 
> A vending machine goes in...


This thread comes out

North Korea goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

An East Asian version of Chernobyl comes out

A van Gogh painting goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 13, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> An East Asian version of Chernobyl comes out
> 
> A van Gogh painting goes in


Van Gough's ear comes out

A Wii goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A Wii U comes out

A Kickstarter scam goes in


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2017)

Bob's Game comes out.
A furry GBAtemper goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A random assortment of OCs come out

An Amiga CD32 goes in


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 13, 2017)

An nes comes out

A bricked 3ds goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A physical manifestation of Aurora Wright's mistakes from up to last year comes out. 

A Kirby Amiibo goes in


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2017)

A Kirby with human feet amiibo comes out.
A empty bottle goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A bunch of pennies, nickels and dimes come out

A basketball goes in.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 13, 2017)

A baseball comes out

A Costello goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> A baseball comes out
> 
> A Costello goes in


An untagged admin comes out

Naruto goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Shonen Jump Curse comes out 

A copy of each of the Friday the 13th movies (including the remake and Freddy vs. Jason) goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

Freddy comes out with a sequel not starring Jason.
A hen weigh goes in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

A chicken scale comes out.

Spaghetti goes in...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Alfredo comes out

A Sega Nomad goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

SEGA Genesis' final form comes out.
Milk goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Soy milk comes out

Gordon Ramsay goes in


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2017)

Raw angry meat comes out.
A deer goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A moose comes out

SHODAN's source code goes in


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2017)

Choda Boy comes out.
A bone goes in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

Bread comes out. Ask Jack about what's up the beanstalk.
A Shrekt meme goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Wreck-it Ralph comes out

Night Trap goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

Five FMV-based games come out. Maddog McCree died in the process.
A goose goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A burnt dead goose comes out

A Rubik's Cube goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A rainbow pancake comes out.
A plank of wood goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

An unfinished spear comes out

An RCA DVD player goes in.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 13, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> An unfinished spear comes out
> 
> An RCA DVD player goes in.


Viable HD DVDs come out
In goes Son Goku


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 13, 2017)

Out comes Super Saiyan

A weeb goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

A web comes out.
A shoelace goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2017)

A bandage comes out
Weird Al goes in


----------



## SANIC (Aug 13, 2017)

Robot hentai Comes out
SANIC goes in


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 13, 2017)

Tales comes out. 


Sonic 4 goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

A bunch of lost memories come out

A box of Cuban Cigars go in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

A box of regular ciggaretts comes out

A beer goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 14, 2017)

An empty bottle comes out.
A raft goes in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2017)

A slightly different raft comes out.

Nothing goes in...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing comes out. Who would have guessed?
A wet willy goes in.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 14, 2017)

I come out.

Donald Trump goes in...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 14, 2017)

The Mooch comes out in less than two weeks.
A Ralph Wiggum goes in.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 14, 2017)

Marge Simpson comes out.

My arm goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

A Ralph Wiggum robot comes out

A deep dish pizza goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 14, 2017)

An arm in pizza comes out.
A crusty stain goes in.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 14, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> An arm in pizza comes out.
> A crusty stain goes in.



Danny Trejo comes out

A doggo goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 14, 2017)

A chubby doge slowly comes out.
A Shriner goes in.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 14, 2017)

A wooden statue comes out

A vending machine goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

A GBATemp forum comes out

Adobe goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

Adobe flash software comes out

Rotoscope cartoons go in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

Nickelodeon comes out (idk why)

Facebook AND Twitter go in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Nickelodeon comes out (idk why)
> 
> Facebook AND Twitter go in


Msn comes out

Enlarge your penis goes in


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 14, 2017)

Viagra comes out

"Oof" goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Viagra comes out
> 
> "Oof" goes in


Erf comes out

Phuc dat bich goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

GBATemp abusive Moderators come out

Bold Typing goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> GBATemp abusive Moderators come out
> 
> Bold Typing goes in


Italic typing comes out

3 lesbian furries goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

a yiff fan-fiction goes out

The Star Wars Holiday special goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

A Star Wars Movie comes out

Windows 95 goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

Windows NT comes out

A pancake goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

My website comes out

Elves go in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

Cyborg elves come out

Mutagen goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Cyborg elves come out
> 
> Mutagen goes in


Then the vending machine becomes a monster and shoots into space and lands on the moon and a new vending machine takes it's place

$2 goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

2,000 Yens come out

An LA lottery ticket goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

$1,000,000 come out

I'm blue if I was green I would die goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

Onision comes out

Nutshacck edits memes go in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

Cory in the house comes out

A Nokia N-Gage goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

a Bit Corp. Gamate comes out

a Sega Saturn goes in.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

An Atari 7200 comes out

A Unofficial PS1 controller goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

A 3rd party N64 controller comes out

A Sega Master System goes in


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

A Sega MegaDrive comes out

A Wiimote with WiiMotion+ built in goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

A Wii U pro controller comes out

An NFC reader for O3DS systems goes in


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Erf comes out
> 
> Phuc dat bich goes in



A nice loving woman ready for a healthy relationship comes out

A door goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> A nice loving woman ready for a healthy relationship comes out
> 
> A door goes in


Late


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Late



Rip

Hold up, you were the latest reply when I posted. My internet must've acted funny or something.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Rip
> 
> Hold up, you were the latest reply when I posted. My internet must've acted funny or something.


How about we pick off where we left off with this:



Megadriver94 said:


> A Wii U pro controller comes out
> 
> An NFC reader for O3DS systems goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> How about we pick off where we left off with this:


An implemented nfc reader for n3ds comes out
Marriana mazza goes in
Please @VinsCool say fur


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2017)

Adib Alkhalidey gets out.

Sausages go in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Adib Alkhalidey gets out.
> 
> Sausages go in.


Pussy cums out

Cat goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

MIncemeat comes out

Menuhax tutorial goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2017)

A video tutorial about not watching video tutorials comes out.
A parallel universe goes in.


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 15, 2017)

A universe parallel to that parallel universe comes out.
In goes a toaster...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2017)

Burnt toast almost came out, but it's a little jammed.
A pair of neon green socks go in.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 15, 2017)

A pair of Neon Green and Pink come out

A Fork goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

A knife comes out 

An Ipad goes in


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2017)

A maxiPad comes out.

Tronald Dump goes in...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

A puppet comes out

Zorbeez goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A puppet comes out
> 
> Zorbeez goes in


Zombies comes out

Clilary Hinton goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

A dead woman that recently died of bacterial stomach ailments comes out

A doner kebab goes in


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 15, 2017)

A stick comes out

A robot goes in


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2017)

Come back when you got some more money, buddy!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> A stick comes out
> 
> A robot goes in


A cyborg comes out

The security officer goes form Marathon goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

The Full House reboot comes out.
A frying pan goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

A crockpot comes out

A turret robot from Portal goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

And it comes right back out because someone placed another portal right above the original portal. Now it's falling infinitely; great job.
A recolored Lycanrock with an enhanced pool of moves goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

A fakemon comes out

An Atari 800 computer goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

An Atari 9001 with Krillins face comes out, but someone tries to load a Destructo Disc and now you have no console. Bummer.
A wet toothbrush goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

A Dry toothbrush comes out
A top 10 anime betrayals video goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

A Higurashi no naku koro ni marathon comes out.
A Jamaican Bobsled team goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> And it comes right back out because someone placed another portal right above the original portal. Now it's falling infinitely; great job.
> A recolored Lycanrock with an enhanced pool of moves goes in.


A furry comes out

@Chary  goes in


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> A furry comes out
> 
> @Chary  goes in


Angry Chary comes out

Missingno. goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

Rhydon comes out.
A Keyboard Cat goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

An anthro keyboard cat comes out 

Rover from Animal Crossing goes in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

Stoner Villager comes out asking for 'za.
The piano from F.A.O. Schwartz goes in.


----------



## Chary (Aug 16, 2017)

Tom Hanks comes out

Nyan cat goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

Nyan dog comes out

Corn dog goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

A stick comes out.
An offer for $1.00 off a Wendy's hamburger goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

A Wendy's Cheeseburger comes out

A PSP 3000  goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A Wendy's Cheeseburger comes out
> 
> A PSP 3000  goes in


A  wii u comes out
A switch goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

A switch entrypoint comes out

A Neo Geo Pocket Color goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A switch entrypoint comes out
> 
> A Neo Geo Pocket Color goes in


A gameboy color comes out
Kewl goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

Magnesium flares come out

A Tsar Bomba goes in.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 16, 2017)

a terrorist flies out

a scream goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

A scream mask comes out

A soft jelly thing with no mouth goes in


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 16, 2017)

Jeleton comes out

A straight person goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

A warm blanket comes out.
A chimichunga goes in.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 16, 2017)

A deadpool comes out
An iron man suit goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2017)

A movie franchise comes out.
An American Dad! goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A movie franchise comes out.
> An American Dad! goes in.


A Family Guy comes out

A Simpson goes in


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> A Family Guy comes out
> 
> A Simpson goes in



Doh! Comes out

A ROBLOX character goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

A Fisher-Price toy comes out.
A coat button goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A Fisher-Price toy comes out.
> A coat button goes in.


A winter coat comes out

An cucumber goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Half a pickle comes out.
A downhill pug goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Half a pickle comes out.
> A downhill pug goes in.


A uphill pug comes out

A  J O Y C O N B O Y Z  goes in


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> A uphill pug comes out
> 
> A  J O Y C O N B O Y Z  goes in



Etika comes out

Spicy memez go in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Pepto bismol comes out.
A really bad Syfy movie without sharks goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Pepto bismol comes out.
> A really bad Syfy movie without sharks goes in.


A really bad syfy movie with sharks comes out

@ComeTurismO goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

@come comes out. See what I did there? 
A lime with a coconut go in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

Piña Colada comes out

An atari Lynx Model 2 goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

A Lynx comes out and it looks pissed.
An egg goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

An omelette comes out

An EA executive goes in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

An unemployed C.E.O. comes out.
Clippings of hair go in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> An unemployed C.E.O. comes out.
> Clippings of hair go in.


Pony tail comes out

A pegasistra goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

A question mark comes out.
A gold-plated razor goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A meat cleaver comes out

The Terror mask from splatterhouse goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

A lawyer for the Jason⌐© franchise comes out.
A Chinese labor camp goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A gulag of death comes out

Michael Moore goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Sutter Kane comes out.
A suspicious stain goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A vial of blood comes out

A pair of brass knuckles go in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Knuckles & Knuckles & Chuckles 3 come out.
A rubber band goes in.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 17, 2017)

MK64's AI comes out.

A staple goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A nailgun comes out

Final Doom for PS1 goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Regular Doom for PC comes out.
A chevron goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

Enron comes out

Taffy goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Laffy comes out.
An Interview With a Vampire goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A dead vampire impaled by an oak stake comes out

A Blu-ray player goes in


----------



## Touko White (Aug 17, 2017)

A DVD player goes out.

A VHS goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A Betamax tape comes out

Nutshack edit memes go in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Dankest memez come out.
A President in a plane goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A 9/11 meme comes out

Behind the Meme goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

A doge turd comes out.
An order of "shrimps" go in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A set of burnt, overcooked seafood comes out

Hummus goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

Goat cheese-flavored pita bread comes out.
A wild Luvdisc goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Goat cheese-flavored pita bread comes out.
> A wild Luvdisc goes in.


A non wild lubdisc comes out

A pikablu goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A blob form Deblob comes out. 
A leather wallet goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A blob form Deblob comes out.
> A leather wallet goes in.


A rubber wallet comes out

My sistra goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

A brudda comes out

Modern day CNN goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A brudda comes out
> 
> Modern day CNN goes in


Ancient day CNN comes out

Cum goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2017)

"Squirt" comes out

Bioshock infinite goes in


----------



## Lukerz (Aug 17, 2017)

Yet another call of duty comes out.

In goes "Mario and rabids kingdom battle"


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

A 7.1/10 review by IGN comes out--too much kingdom.
A sweaty butt goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2017)

A pile of sweat and ground flesh comes out

IGN Executives go in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 18, 2017)

And one comes out. Rule number one: Don't talk about Fight Club.
Boneless bones (A.K.A. Jello) go in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2017)

Bones come out

A Pegasus(an Eastern European famiclone) goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 18, 2017)

A typo about Famicom comes out.
A piece of hamburger goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2017)

A half-finished croissant comes out
An N64 memory cartridge goes in


----------



## Lukerz (Aug 18, 2017)

A nintendo virtual boy comes out

A Jake Paul goes in...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 19, 2017)

Team negative 7.2/10 slowly tries to get out of a wet paper bag everyday.
A plastic surgeon goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 19, 2017)

A sheet of plastic comes out

Death grips album money store goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2017)

Shit comes out

A rubber latex suit goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A rubber male condom comes out

A shard of Silicon crystal goes in


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

A shitpost comes out
A glass of soda goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

$10.00 come out

A large peridot shard goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

A really uninspired pokemon comes out.
A counterfeit penny goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A very large BEEP sound comes out, and shortly after FBI agents apprehend H1B1Esquire for violating federal law

@mid-kid goes in


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

A kitchen spammer goes out (going by that user's title)

ZSNES goes in...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> A kitchen spammer goes out (going by that user's title)
> 
> ZSNES goes in...


A bricked nes comes out

A bricked nds goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A new DSi comes out 

Eric Schwartz goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A new DSi comes out
> 
> Eric Schwartz goes in


New dsi doesnt exist


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> New dsi doesnt exist


Its from the this forums Vending machine OK!? Don't take it so literally.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A new DSi comes out
> 
> Eric Schwartz goes in


A newcomer like you comes out

A real member goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A real cyborg with cyberspace capabilities comes out

A Doom WAD/Mod goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

A Rock Jhonson comes out.
A sphinx goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

An Egyptian Pyramid comes out

A Miiverse admin goes in


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

Total censorship comes out.

An Asus laptop goes in...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> Total censorship comes out.
> 
> An Asus laptop goes in...


An acer desktop comes out

Boruto goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

Naruto comes out

Robbie Rotten goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

A Robbie Rotten comes out of the hospital to live to be a villain.
A not-so-lazy town goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A toil town comes out

A tears of joy emoji goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

A  is created.
A flying nun goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A mindless zombie without free will or individuality comes out

Roxas goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

RxTools comes out.
A bottle of piss goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A cup of Ammonia comes out

a can of Pepsi goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

Oddly enough, it turns to sugary piss and comes halfway out, but do you really want it?
A golden, boneless ostrich wing goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

Italian Chicken Marsala comes out 

A Pioneer laserdisc player from 1993 goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

A rotted disc from Christmas Future-Past comes out.
Half of a cobweb goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A feather-duster comes out

A Zip Drive with 100 Zip Disk goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

A fatal error comes out.
A bootleg pair of Nike shoes go in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A fatal error comes out.
> A bootleg pair of Nike shoes go in.


A pair old regular shoes comes out

A tapatalk user goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

A Twitter account comes out

A vine video goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2017)

A sad excuse for pathetic comes out.
A hangnail goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 21, 2017)

A hand anatomy book comes out 

Taylor Swift gets thrown in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 21, 2017)

A lawsuit comes out and all of her social media pages go blank.
A really bad game of golf goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A lawsuit comes out and all of her social media pages go blank.
> A really bad game of golf goes in.


A mario golf game comes out

David miller feom the 100 goes in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 21, 2017)

David Miller as a 100 year old man comes out

DA user Ssonic2 goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 21, 2017)

No original characters come out.
A tent goes in.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 21, 2017)

A teepee comes out 

A box of Willy Wonka nerds goes in


----------



## Touko White (Aug 21, 2017)

A chocolate comes out.

The 3DS section goes in...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 21, 2017)

Gateway cards come out

An Atari 1040 STFM computer goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Gateway cards come out
> 
> An Atari 1040 STFM computer goes in


A white pc comes out

Bellamy Blake and Clarke Griffin go in


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 21, 2017)

A Disco album comes out

A :^) goes in


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> A Disco album comes out
> 
> A :^) goes in


wtf?
Whats the link between those characters and disco album?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 21, 2017)

A Link Between Zeldas butt comes out.
A Solar Beam Eclipse goes in.


----------



## drenal (Aug 23, 2017)

A president looking at the eclipse without glasses comes out
A PS4 goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 23, 2017)

A PSX waits five more console generations to come out.
A bottle of D.E.E.T. goes in.


----------



## migles (Aug 23, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A bottle of D.E.E.T. goes in.


searching  resulted in insect repellent so:

a billion spiders comes out of the machine running away into your face!

puts nintendo switch into machine, because the console belongs in the trash


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 23, 2017)

A Game$top employee comes out asking if you'd like to renew your Powerup Pro Rewards card because you'll get 100 reward points you can use to get raffle tickets and you might win a new Nintendo Switch so you can repeat the cycle once more.

An ass cheek implant goes in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A PSX waits five more console generations to come out.
> A bottle of D.E.E.T. goes in.


A bottle of deer comes out

A n64 classic goes in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 23, 2017)

An old scalper dude takes it before it comes out.
A log of pepper and garlic cheese goes in.


----------

